# credit card processing



## "reel" spear-it (Oct 11, 2007)

I own Global Processing Solutions and offer wholesale rates . Many times we are able to save merchants substantial money on their processing fees.

Feel free to give me a call, # 352-538-0556 .

Thank you , Richard


----------

